Ask HN: What is something you wish you'd known before becoming a web developer? - acidfreaks
======
adentranter
Tools are boss.

learning all the different tools will enable you to not only find the correct
ways of creating apps/websites but it will connect you to the communities that
can help you.

stack overflow is also really great.

